# probleme avec un g4 quicksilver



## playel95 (27 Février 2007)

bonjour tout le monde je suis un petit nouveau sur ce forum.j'ai achetez il y'a pas tres longtemps de cela un g4 quicksilver 733 mghz ,j'ai commis l'erreur de le debrancher a la prise .par consequance cela ma grill&#233; la carte mere ainssi que mon processeur .j'ai racheter pour pas chere une carte mere de g4 quicksilver 733 et je l'ai remonter.j'ai aussi changer l'alimentation et le processeur.quand j'appuis sur le bouton il demare et emet un bip puis le bouton clignote il le fait egalement quand je met un cd dans le lecteur.le voyant du leuteur est vert le cd tourne puis le voyant du lecteur s'etind et  rien ne ce passe y'a t'il d'autre personne qui a deja ce probleme est comment faire pour que mon g4 veuille bien red&#233;mar&#233;.
attand vos r&#233;ponse


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2007)

Un seul Bip ?


----------



## playel95 (27 Février 2007)

oui un seul bip


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2007)

Essaie d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a :

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300552-fr


----------



## playel95 (27 Février 2007)

si quelqu'un sait merci de me repondre


----------



## playel95 (27 Février 2007)

alimentation ce mais bien en marche ainssi que les 2 ventilateurs et le bonton de devant clignote le voyant sur la carte mere et de couleur rouge


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2007)

One beep means that no RAM is installed or detected.


--> check


----------



## ntx (27 Février 2007)

playel95 a dit:


> j'ai achetez il y'a pas tres longtemps de cela un g4 quicksilver 733 mghz ,j'ai commis l'erreur de le debrancher a la prise .par consequance cela ma grillé la carte mere ainssi que mon processeur .


Comment t'as fait ton compte ? Quels étaient les symptômes ?


----------



## Giam_ (28 Février 2007)

(j'ai un g4 quicksilver 733 dont la carte mère est naze - tu l'as déniché où ta carte ?) merci


----------



## ntx (28 Février 2007)

Giam_ a dit:


> j'ai un g4 quicksilver 733 dont la carte mère est naze


Idem :Quels sont les symptômes ?


----------



## Giam_ (1 Mars 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Idem :Quels sont les symptômes ?



C'est une machine que j'ai récupéré du boulot - l'alim est morte et la carte-mère aussi - qu'on m'a dit - alors je cherche des pièces   par-ci par-là


----------



## ntx (1 Mars 2007)

Giam_ a dit:


> C'est une machine que j'ai récupéré du boulot - l'alim est morte et la carte-mère aussi - qu'on m'a dit - alors je cherche des pièces   par-ci par-là


Qu'est ce qui te fait dire qu'elles sont mortes ?


----------



## Invité (2 Mars 2007)

Des fois, un reset Cuda ou Pmu ou de la cate mère peut suffire à faire revivre un Mac.


----------



## ntx (2 Mars 2007)

Invité a dit:


> reset Pmu ou de la cate mère peut suffire à faire revivre un Mac.


C'est ce à quoi je pensais :rateau:


----------



## Giam_ (2 Mars 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Des fois, un reset Cuda ou Pmu ou de la cate mère peut suffire à faire revivre un Mac.



Si on m'explique   - je veux bien faire l'effort de comprendre


----------



## Giam_ (2 Mars 2007)

J'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a : "tu debranches tout ce qui peut l'&#234;tre de la carte m&#232;re (cartes, nappes etc..), tu enl&#232;ves la petite pile, et tu appuis sur le petit bouton (appell&#233; "CUDA") pendant une vingtaine de secondes"

demain samedi, petit bricolage en perspective


----------



## ntx (2 Mars 2007)

Giam_ a dit:


> Si on m'explique   - je veux bien faire l'effort de comprendre


Dis nous par exemple ce qui ce passe si tu appuies sur l'interrupteur de ton Mac ?


----------



## Giam_ (3 Mars 2007)

Il émet le son habituel, le ventilo se met en route - et bien que l'ayant connecté à mon Cinéma Display, l'écran reste sombre


----------



## Giam_ (3 Mars 2007)

La m&#234;me avec le jus... (apr&#232;s avoir d&#233;brancher l'ensemble des connectiques li&#233;es &#224; la carte m&#232;re, enlev&#233; la pile et appuy&#233; plus de 20 secondes sur le pti bouton situ&#233; &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de cette m&#234;me pile)


----------



## Invité (3 Mars 2007)

T'as bien attendu une dizaine de minutes avant de rebrancher le cordon d'alimentation ?


----------



## Giam_ (4 Mars 2007)

Invité a dit:


> T'as bien attendu une dizaine de minutes avant de rebrancher le cordon d'alimentation ?



Si ça n'était pas le cas - maintenant oui... et idem

dépannage ou... poubelle - un ami PCiste semble intéressé :sleep:


----------



## guytantakul (4 Mars 2007)

Je ne suis pas ami ni PCiste, mais je suis également intéressé


----------

